# Songs that are significant for BS, songs that hurt



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHULB63rmNk
Back in Town by the Rockin' Berries.

and Torn Between Two Lovers.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1F5BLLFAeM

Both of the scenarios happened for real in my life with two of the women in my life. 

Torn Between Two Lovers with my first LTR and "(He's) Back in Town" with my wife.

What songs are significant for you?


----------



## Burned (Jul 13, 2013)

This one still gets me
ben harper - she's only happy in the sun - YouTube

this one is more truthful about what I need to do.
Ben Harper - Walk Away - YouTube

Would be a mistake to not put this one-Jeffrey Gaines
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDPwtRY-G_Q


----------



## GreenThumb (Jul 5, 2013)

MattMatt, 

It's funny you started this thread because ever since DDay, I've been hearing song lyrics quite differently. The OW had suggested WH read lyrics to three songs and now those songs are triggers. Heard one of the three and fought back tears the entire time while my unknowing daughter sang along 

Don Henley's "Heart of the Matter" really gets me these days because I'm in the midst considering R or D.

The Heart Of The Matter with Lyrics - Don Henley (studio version) - YouTube


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

GreenThumb said:


> MattMatt,
> 
> It's funny you started this thread because ever since DDay, I've been hearing song lyrics quite differently. The OW had suggested WH read lyrics to three songs and now those songs are triggers. Heard one of the three and fought back tears the entire time while my unknowing daughter sang along
> 
> ...


Torn Between Two Lovers is an interesting story. My first LTR girl friend had, as kindly and as compassionately as she could, told me that there were other people in her life, besides me.

I was young and in love, I was hurt and confused. When I got back home I turned the radio on and I heard Torn Between Two Lovers for the first time.

Oddly enough I found the song comforting. I still have a soft spot for it, now.

And my then girl friend? She left me for a woman. Hence her clue of "people" in her life, I think.


----------



## Burned (Jul 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHFgKyFM0yw
Now the anger comes out


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Bob Dylan - Times They are a-Changin 
Bob Dylan - Times They are a-Changin - YouTube

Neil Diamond - Solitary Man 
Neil Diamond - Solitary Man (Best Quality Sound&Photo) - YouTube

Neil Young - Heart Of Gold 
Neil Young - Heart Of Gold - YouTube

Like a Rolling Stone - Bob Dylan
Like a Rolling Stone - Bob Dylan - YouTube


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Fleetwood Mac - The Chain [Studio Version] - YouTube


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alyosha (Feb 27, 2012)

GreenThumb said:


> MattMatt,
> 
> It's funny you started this thread because ever since DDay, I've been hearing song lyrics quite differently. The OW had suggested WH read lyrics to three songs and now those songs are triggers. Heard one of the three and fought back tears the entire time while my unknowing daughter sang along
> 
> ...


I've never been an Eagles or a Henley fan but that song undeniably is brave and brilliant. Love that one.


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

For me it was Green Day - "Wake Me Up When September Ends"

She loved that song when it came out, and suddenly, when September became October, I discovered the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## thompkevin (Jul 17, 2013)

citizen cope - sideways

Citizen Cope Sideways - YouTube


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

What hurts - I smashed the Red Hot Chilli Peppers' CD "By The Way" I bought for my wife. She and I would listen to that CD quite a bit. But when I put the VAR in her car in February she was playing it all three times she had sex with the XOM and while they were talking for over an hour. I was in a restaurant a few weeks ago with my wife and son and a woman walked in with a Red Hot Chilli Peppers tee shirt. I triggered and did not share this with my wife but the rest of our day was miserable and she could not figure out why. 

I hate that band now.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

"I'm Already Gone" by the Eagles.
This one bounced into my head just as soon as I got bailed out from the trumped up charges by my cheating ho.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Songs that mean a lot to the cheater......

Lets get drunk and scr ew

Third rate romance (Low rent rendezvous)

Aint it funny the way love can do ya...

*Once we were strangers, then we were friends
Next we were lovers, now we're strangers again
*

As far as this feeling will take us

*You've touched me into thinking this could go on forever
I don't care if forever is just for tonight
*

and for the BS

WHEN SHE'S GOT ME (WHERE SHE WANTS ME) 

LAST NIGHT SHE MADE IT PLAIN SHE DIDN'T WANT ME 
TODAY I WOKE LATER AND ALONE 
TOMORROW I'LL BE TURNING' TO THE BOTTLE
TONIGHT I'LL BE COLD AND ALL ALONE

SHE ONLY BROKE MY HEART LORD, NOT MY SPIRIT
SHE ONLY TOOK MY BODY, NOT MY SOUL
MY SKIN STILL BURNS IN PLACES WHERE SHE TOUCHED ME
AND WHEN SHE TOUCHED ME LORD, I LOST MY SELF-CONTROL

Last 3 by David Allen Coe

the woodchuck


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Changes (Black Sabbath - Vol4)

You wont Change me (Black Sabbath - Technical Ecstasy)

All in Love is Fair (Stevie Wonder - Innervisions)

The Difference is Why (Lenny Kravitz - Mama Said)


"The Difference Is Why"

I'm just a human
I never said I was God
And each day I wonder where you are
How could our lives once be so together
Now we're apart
I know we can make it
But where do we start ?

Sometimes the scales get unbalanced
Don't you know the reason why ?
The difference is why, the difference is why

You say you can't trust me
Have you tried ?
You say you don't love me
That's a lie
There are so many so many rainbows
That we were to climb
But baby baby why can't we survive ?

We've got to get our heads untangled
And free our state of mind
The difference is why,
Hey yeah, ooh!, the difference is why

Sometimes the scales get unbalanced
Don't you know the reason why ?
The difference is why
Yeah ! , the difference is why

Does this have to mean goodbye ?


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Goodbye My Friend, Goodbye My Lover by James Blunt. It came on during a show we were watching the other night and I (uncontrolled) said "Ouch, that's HARSH" -- she used to play it when we first got together and she was still in the thick of her affair, missing him.

Anything by Johnny Cash... she was June and he was Johnny. She set up a YouTube channel for the two of them, again, within two months after we got together. Good God I gotta stop thinking about it. 

But Just Give Me a Reason by Pink is our new anthem, and it's really healthy for us. We're in a better place, thank you, God.


----------

